# Too many blasts?



## ravenus (Jun 26, 2005)

Cool down a bit on this Master, you're spamming out other threads on this forum.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 26, 2005)

As mentioned elsewhere, let's see what discussions we can manage with the existing blast threads without creating any more for the time being.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Damn, and I haven't even gotten to the horror onse yet...


----------



## Calis (Jun 27, 2005)

power hungry.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 27, 2005)

could be...


----------



## stormbard (Jun 28, 2005)

I love free choice, and many choices to be free with, and here they are.  Also, you know your stuff, so I say good work


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 28, 2005)

All that stuff ain't mine... I know where to find REALLY good information about TV and Film stuff...


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 29, 2005)

You're such a *blast * TM...


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 29, 2005)

From the Past, the Present and the Future...


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 29, 2005)

You rule! 

HMM.. maybe you should take up acting, possibly in the next Batman movie...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes, and he'd look so cool with green hair.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 29, 2005)

BUT BUT I thought it was currently purple why change it LOL!...


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 29, 2005)

Who would you like me to play in the movie??? Can I go on a killing spree??? It doesn't have to be part of the movie, just a general everyday killing spree!!!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 29, 2005)

Reject.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 29, 2005)

Flaterer!!


----------



## Calis (Jun 29, 2005)

freaks.....


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 1, 2005)

> From the Past, the Present and the Future...


Gawd, lets hope not


----------



## Alia (Jul 1, 2005)

Feeling a bit jealous, Cal? Want your turn in the light then start some threads, like 50 of them in one night and all eyes will be on you.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm hardly in that league


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 1, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> I'm hardly in that league


Got that right.... 

Then again you're an Erikson lover so all is forgiven...


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 1, 2005)

Cal is in a league of his own... But we can't really define it!!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 1, 2005)

Too true.....


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 1, 2005)

We should just still him back in the cupboard and wait for Christmas!!!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 1, 2005)

Good plan TM.......


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 1, 2005)

no objection to blasts, and tm is the original blast
note: i haven't yet seen one for the man from atlantis. hope this is merely an oversight?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 6, 2005)

They make me feel far too young


----------

